# Load carrying trikes



## Ranger (28 Apr 2010)

I know someone out there must be able to point me in the direction of a supplier of trikes, along the lines of the Christiania, for work.

I need something (I think) with 2 front wheels as our road have a horrendous camber on them, a decent gear range and reasonable brakes as we have some steepish hills

Cheers


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Apr 2010)

LOts of options....

There are qquite a few companies specialising in Dutch bikes such as Dutchbike.co.uk  who do these, or try somewhere like Velorution if you can get to London.

I regret that I know of only one Scottish company the The Tartan Rickshaw Companyl based in Kinross


----------



## Arch (28 Apr 2010)

Womble here...

We use the Maximus trike.

http://www.cyclesmaximus.com/

It's a delta, not a tadpole (2 wheels at back, not front), but it's very stable. Riding any upright trike is just a matter of practice - it is wierd at first, but there are various tatics to make you steer (as opposed to trying to lean) - including riding one handed, and riding with the arms locked straight. Or just start very slowly somehere flat, and build confidence.

Here I am with a typical-ish load....

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## Bigsharn (29 Aug 2010)

Arch said:


> It's a delta, not a tadpole (2 wheels at back, not front), but it's very stable. Riding any upright trike is just a matter of practice - it is wierd at first, but there are various tatics to make you steer (as opposed to trying to lean) - including riding one handed, and riding with the arms locked straight. Or just start very slowly somehere flat, and build confidence.



In addition, on a delta, you soon learn to lean out of corners rather than into them, and depending on the frame start off without pushing but rather just releasing the brake and pedalling, that's how I've learned anyway =]


----------

